
The 20 Most and Least Profitable Companies, Per Employee in the US - finphil
https://www.visualcapitalist.com/the-20-most-and-least-profitable-companies-per-employee/
======
aminozuur
I nearly broke my neck reading this. But it was worth it.

~~~
finphil
That's a strange curve indeed (on the infographic).

